# My Red Hifin Wolf Fish



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Took some pics and two vids of my new Red HiFin Wolf fish in his temporary lair in my 20gallon community tank (partitioned off) till i can get him his own 20/30 long.

vid 1 Feeding krill : http://media.putfile.com/Wolffish2

vid 2 Just finger chase a bit: http://media.putfile.com/Wolffish1


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Nice-
I have been thinking about getting into them recently


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Very active compared to the common wolf. Comes up to the surface when ur about to feed him (as seen in the vid).


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Interesting-Hows their temperment generally speaking?


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Aggressive.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Hmmmm.
Can they be cohabbed with bigger agressive fish...or better left solo?


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

They love to grab things that can fit in their mouths, unline Piranhas they do not take chunks out of other fish. So if u house it with fish that are bigger than the wolf fish, i see no possible way that it can cause any harm. Just make sure the fish u are housing it with wont try to eat the wolf. If u will house it, like in ur massive 500 gallon tank, i see no problem! They get to a max size of 9".

Something like a Bass might just swallow this thing if it got a chance since its so small rite now (3 - 4")....u get the idea.


----------



## mudfrog (Nov 2, 2007)

Dawgz said:


> They love to grab things that can fit in their mouths, unline Piranhas they do not take chunks out of other fish. So if u house it with fish that are bigger than the wolf fish, i see no possible way that it can cause any harm. Just make sure the fish u are housing it with wont try to eat the wolf. If u will house it, like in ur massive 500 gallon tank, i see no problem! They get to a max size of 9".
> 
> Something like a Bass might just swallow this thing if it got a chance since its so small rite now (3 - 4")....u get the idea.


Nice Red Wolf.. I have one at about 4.5" and it's teeth finally just came through.. he's a nasty little guy.


----------



## lewis (Sep 13, 2005)

nice fish i miss mine such a fun fish to have.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

He's got a beast of an appitite, not afraid of my hands at all, jumps out of the water if u hold the food ontop of the tank.

its a bit scary to think how its gonna be when its a bit bigger lol...


----------

